# St. Augustine bottle dump sites.



## dirtfoot904 (Nov 27, 2020)

This is my first post on this site(new member). I live in St. Augustine, Florida and have been a collector of old things for my whole life, I started with fossils and arrowheads, but in the last year or so started to realize what I that there is so much to find right here in my literal back yard. My fossil collecting friend and I decided to try our hands at finding old bottles and relics in town since our fossil collecting trips usually take us to areas of the state that require a full day up to 3 days to successfully hunt, we were looking for something local to do after work or on short notice. I decided to go to the historical society A.K.A. Hysterical society.
They were literally no help. I started looking at old sanborn maps  of the area, it turns out that my house, built in 1884 had a series of privys located on my neighbors property now. After asking for permission to dig her yard up we went to work removing 2 trees and more roots than i thought could be possible we struck gold. In the first 2 days of digging we ended up with dozens of embossed med bottles, stoneware ginger beer bottles, torpedos, whiskeys and an unfortunate broken (by me) 1700s salt glazed olive jar. Also a few med bottles that are embossed st augustine "on the corner" pharmacy. I will post pics when i finally figure out how top import them from my phone.  If there is anyone in the area that want to dig let me know. I am an electrical contractor and most of my jobs are in "old town" I keep my probe with me at all times and i find something just about every day, even when im not trying, these things seem to find me. 
happy hunting yall


----------



## yacorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Can’t wait to see the pics.  Gotta love someone willing to let you not o my dig their yard but cut down trees.

I think there are some people on the site here who have dug in and around at Augustine so maybe you’ll find some partners.  If I wasn’t in CT - I’d love to get together and try to find some spots


----------



## dirtfoot904 (Nov 27, 2020)

here are a few from the last couple days. I can't figure out how old the brown bloch bros bottle is.. I have a gold thimble from the 20s... but not this one


----------



## Hogtown Hunter (Apr 21, 2021)

Hey dirt foot. Nice bottles. I've been hunting sharks teeth for years and started detecting a couple years back. I'm new to bottle hunting and would love to tag along with you one weekend. I live in Gainesville and grew up in Palatka. Shoot me a message if you're interested. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Apr 21, 2021)

Dirtfoot, I gotta hand it to you.  You went straight from novice to varsity without an incubation period in the JV ranks.  Finding and digging privies is no easy task.  Congratulations!


----------



## Dogo (Apr 21, 2021)

From what I can see, your bottles look like early 20th century.  Clear close-ups of the tops and bottoms would be helpful. The Scotch bottle was probably made in Scotland, and those tend to be cruder than a similar bottle made in USA in the same period.


----------

